

Proof I Am Not Radio Active - bdfh42
http://www.justazilch.com/2008/05/proof-i-am-not-radio-active.html

======
kschrader
Is it just me, or is anyone else just not even surprised anymore when a big
company treats their customers like crap.

------
icey
Sirius' online service does this as well.

------
joshwa
Pandora does this too. Drives me NUTS.

